# E46 to E39. Need buying advice please



## JJK-E46 (Dec 21, 2001)

If you had a choice b/w a '02 525i or '00 528i which one would you pick. Considering all options being equal with automatic trans.

Thanks ahead!!!


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

No chance for an '01 530i? I might lean towards the 02 525i simply because you'd get the CELIS Angel Eye lights, body colored moldings, nicer front spoiler, and other facelift options.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

:yikes: That is a tough choice but I think I'll agree with Viet on this one. 2 years newer is tough to pass up even taking a slight downgrade in engine HP/Torque into consideration.

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I like Viet's Idea ab the '01 530.

For your choice, I'd hit the newer 525.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*what do you want out of this?*

the 525 has the better look, the 528 has more power. On paper the power difference is small, but have you driven both? I have a 528, wife has 525, the 2.8, even my older (98) single vanos engine is much stronger 'feeling' than the 525. the 525 has more gearing, which makes it responsicve off the line, but in certain areas, it's a bit slow feeling ( like when you go wide open throttle coming out of a corner). Not that the 528 is a rocket or anything, but it is noticibly faster, and a bit more relaxed feeling. If you're just looking for a nice driver, the 525 is a nice car. You could always add a s/c if you really end up needing more power!
Mike


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: what do you want out of this?*



mottati said:


> * *snip*
> You could always add a s/c if you really end up needing more power!
> Mike *


A S/C??? From whom? :dunno:

Chris


----------



## jygesq (May 16, 2003)

*528 has same engine as your 328*

big difference in torque 02 525. 175lbtorque. 00 528 207 lbs torque. higher torque faster acceleration, higher hp faster top speed.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*A S/C??? From whom?*

ESS of course. there's a 525 unit on the web site, i think it gets you into the 270hp range....
Mike


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

With a manual transmission the 525i or 528i etc. are fine.

But you want a slushbox, I'd hold out for the 530i somehow to get the extra torque, it makes a pretty big difference.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

I had a 98 528i(manual) and now I'm driving 01 530i(step). The difference is pretty dramatic. I've driven the 525i. If you can find an 01 530i I would encourage you in that direction.:thumbup:


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

Oops. I'm driving 03 530i but the point stands.:repost:


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Concensus is --> *2001 530i (manual preferred)!!* :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

